# Are these ants bad



## chippin-in (Jun 14, 2017)

My wife just noticed a bunch of these ants on the tree in our front yard. The tree is about 18 inches in diameter it's a nut tree of some type. The ants are about quarter to three eighths inches long and there are may be 50 to 100 of them running up and down the tree. Are they killing my tree?

Thanks 
Robert 

P.s. I proof read this before I hit post


----------



## Tony (Jun 14, 2017)

I think those are wood ants Robert. Not good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 14, 2017)

Is there really such a thing as a good ant?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## chippin-in (Jun 14, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Is there really such a thing as a good ant?



A dead ant

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 14, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Is there really such a thing as a good ant?


Time to ask the uncle. Chuck

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 15, 2017)

Usually in my area, if a tree gets ants it was because something was already wrong with the tree like a void or rot, Check with your local extension office to see if there is an arborist in your area that could come look at it. They may signal a larger problem with the tree, or you may get lucky and they are just on the tree and not in it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 15, 2017)

Those are carpenter ants. Indoors, carpenter ants feed on meats and pet food, as well as syrup, honey, sugar, jelly, and other sweets. Carpenter ants DO NOT eat wood. They remove wood as they create galleries and tunnels for nesting. 
To get rid of em, Mix 1 part boric acid with 10 parts sugar water, add this mixture to the food you want to use as bait, and set it out along any carpenter ant trails or spots you think foraging workers frequent. The sugar water in the mixture will draw the workers in, and the boric acid will kill them – and their nest.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Informative 5


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 16, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Is there really such a thing as a good ant?


Ant Audrey was a good old girl, never cared for ant Marry.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## kweinert (Jun 16, 2017)

Ask @Mike1950 - I believe he knew Auntie DiLuvian back in the day.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 16, 2017)

kweinert said:


> Ask @Mike1950 - I believe he knew Auntie DiLuvian back in the day.



GRRRRR

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## chippin-in (Jun 16, 2017)

Okay so we put out some ant crystals all around the tree...cuz we had some, and I checked it yesterday which would have been about a day later and I didn't see no ants on the tree. I will check it again tomorrow.

Thanks for the help
Robert

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sidecar (Jun 16, 2017)

Choot em ! Choot em !

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 17, 2017)

Sidecar said:


> Choot em ! Choot em !


Wit a gun orda teeth (tooth for sum).... Eyes eight em befour, covered and coated wit choko-lot.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Jun 17, 2017)

If the remedies listed above don't work, go to Lowes, Home Depot, or some farm and home store, or Tractor supply store and buy a quart of concentrated carpenter ant/termite killer. Mix about a cup of it in a pump up sprayer and douse the tree and the ground around the tree. If you can find a hole in the tree, or a rotten spot, give it a good bath. Not only will this kill ants and termites, it will kill powder post beetles and about any other insect, including honey bees!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 17, 2017)

http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/mavrik-aquaflow-insecticide-p-261.html

Kills ants, don't kill bees! In fact, we use it in the hive to kill small hive beetle, (_an invasive species, that wreaks havoc in beehives_). It will however do a number on ants and beetles of all nature.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------

